# For those who think PETA is the "good guys"



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

So heartbreaking.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Karen this is very sad, and it is so true that these people are no good right along with HSUS They deceive so many people in to believing that if you support them they are helping so many animals, yet it is quite the opposite, they kill more animals than any shelter etc.

Thank you for helping to make people aware of these people.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Gee, and only a day after one of PETA's members was arrested for attempting to solicit a hit man on Facebook, to kill a fur wearer. 

What I WASN'T aware of until checking your link, Karen . . .was how the Humane Society is airing those pitiful images of abandoned pets to garner donations . . .then only using a penny of every dollar donated for its intended purpose.

Apparently, BOTH groups are up to no good . . .


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ClaireVoyant said:


> What I WASN'T aware of until checking your link, Karen . . .was how the Humane Society is airing those pitiful images of abandoned pets to garner donations . . .then only using a penny of every dollar donated for its intended purpose.
> 
> Apparently, BOTH groups are up to no good . . .


You can learn a lot more by the links I have at the bottom of my signature. These people are really up to no good.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

CacheHavs said:


> You can learn a lot more by the links I have at the bottom of my signature. These people are really up to no good.


I hadn't noticed the links before . . .thanks for the info.

My main beef with the Humane Society has been their TNR program which has been proven time and again to be a failed policy and not only a danger to wildlife, but to society in general and the cats in particular.:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Gee, and only a day after one of PETA's members was arrested for attempting to solicit a hit man on Facebook, to kill a fur wearer.
> 
> What I WASN'T aware of until checking your link, Karen . . .was how the Humane Society is airing those pitiful images of abandoned pets to garner donations . . .then only using a penny of every dollar donated for its intended purpose.
> 
> Apparently, BOTH groups are up to no good . . .


Absolutely right. As Heather has said, HUSA is just PETA in suits.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The two they are talking about that were arrested in N.C. did the deeds in our county, just 20 miles or so from our house. They picked up animals from shelters supposedly to find them homes, euthanized them in the van, and threw the bodies in dumpsters.

These weirdos are real sickos.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Tom King said:


> The two they are talking about that were arrested in N.C. did the deeds in our county, just 20 miles or so from our house. They picked up animals from shelters supposedly to find them homes, euthanized them in the van, and threw the bodies in dumpsters.
> 
> These weirdos are real sickos.


What I find just as maddening is something like this occurring and mainstream media virtually ignoring the story. But what can we expect when PETA and MSM both subscribe to the same agenda.

Why would someone do such a thing??? When a couple of dunderhead troop members killed some puppies, media was all OVER that story. Not so with PETA and the HS.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Karen, I don't think I'll eat breakfast this morning. I've always supported HSUS and our local shelter which is 3 minutes away. Now it will just be the local shelter. This is shocking.

Shirley H.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow that's really sad, I can't say I'm surprised though. Our local SPCA is ending it's contract with the county (I think) so don't have to be labeled a "kill shelter." That means they don't have to accept stray dogs from the dog catcher. I guess they are the ones they have to PTS? I wonder where all these strays are going to go to now? I went through a very frustrating time trying to adopt a puppy before getting Timmy. I don't have a fence, nor any dog owning experience, which were two red flags getting the kind of dog I wanted. Seemed like I was okay to adopt the "problem" pups, but I have cats, and wanted to get a dog that I could fly with. I wanted to make sure I knew, or someone knew, my potential dog's temperament, which is so hard to do in a shelter environment. Bottom line is there are just too many uneducated people (that's my nice term for them) out there not spaying or neutering their animals, nor putting in the time to train them properly and I'm afraid that will never stop no matter how much the word is spread to do these things.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That is really sad. I am not a fan of the HSUS either. What frustrates me is the fencing requirement. We don't have a fence. I really don't see how having a fence a good dog owner makes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Karen, I don't think I'll eat breakfast this morning. I've always supported HSUS and our local shelter which is 3 minutes away. Now it will just be the local shelter. This is shocking.
> 
> Shirley H.


Your LOCAL shelter will appreciate your support, and this support really does help animals. They get nothing (or next to nothing) from HUSA.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that I have been doing the right thing all these years by supporting our local shelter but not sending $ to HUSA.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone know who does the pet adoptions at PetsMart? My hairdresser followed a stray dog who she'd been feeding and suspected had puppies. Sure enough, under an abandoned home, she found the litter and took them in. Who ever runs the program did an outstanding job getting the puppies adopted out. 

But this thread has been a real eye opener. I posted the link to my Facebook wall and the response was amazing.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not sure around you, but the ones here are manned by local shelters. They have cats there all the time, I guess they bring the dogs when they do outreach at each Petsmart.

This is an interesting thread. I think people would automatically give money to HSUS or PETA based on these organization's PR campaigns. Have you seen their commercials on tv? My daughter has to close her eyes and cover her ears, they're so heartbreaking! I guess it goes to show you really have to look into any organization you give money to, cause you never know.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How do these people sleep at night?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I didn't get to thoroughly look through this. I did send it to a gal I know who is an animal lover and fan of Peta. She sent this to Peta and here is their response:

Dear friend,

Thank you for contacting us about the "PETA Kills Animals" campaign.

This campaign is the work of the deceitfully named Center for Consumer Freedom (CCF), a front group for Philip Morris, Outback Steakhouse, KFC, cattle ranchers, and other animal exploiters who kill millions of animals every year-not out of compassion but out of greed. These companies are worried about the strides that PETA is making that are changing their industries and compelling them to take animal welfare concerns seriously, so they hope to scare people away from caring about animals by spending millions on ads like this. To learn more about CCF-whose website USA Today said should be renamed "FatforProfit.com"-please see the following websites:

* http://www.ConsumerDeception.com
* http://www.citizensforethics.org/le...gainst-center-for-consumer-freedom-tax-exempt
* http://prospect.org/article/bermans-battle 
* http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/18/u...all&adxnnlx=1310490040-rGzoElznpxXMPZtmzw6L2g

Despite its deceptive intent, we're grateful for the opportunity that this campaign provides to discuss the animal overpopulation crisis. We are on the front lines in the battle to help unwanted dogs and cats, and we need your help.

Our caseworkers work tirelessly to rescue homeless animals from environmental dangers and situations of cruelty and neglect (http://www.PETA.org/about/learn-about-peta/community-animal-project.aspx). Our staff members crawl through sewers, poke around junkyards, climb trees, and dodge traffic in order to reach animals in danger. During floods and storms, we are out saving animals' lives at all hours.

Some of the animals who are rescued by PETA are lost companions; we are always happy to return such animals to their homes. PETA does not operate a traditional animal shelter, but we do foster many healthy homeless animals (often in our own homes) or take them to animal shelters to await adoption. The reality is that thousands of adoptable animals are euthanized every day in animal shelters and veterinary offices across America because of a lack of good homes.

Most of the animals we receive are broken beings for whom euthanasia is, without a doubt, the most humane option; to learn more, please see our factsheet at http://www.PETA.org/issues/companion-animals/overpopulation.aspx. To cite a local instance, our caseworkers were able to gain custody of a dog-locked to a 15 pound chain-who was starved until she was severely emaciated. We had to carry her into the emergency clinic because she could barely walk. On the doctor's advice, we gave her food and water in a comfortable room and monitored her progress overnight but, by the next morning, she couldn't keep the food down, so we rushed her again to see a veterinarian. He recommended euthanasia due to the severity of her condition; she was in a lot of pain and faced an agonizing, lingering death otherwise. The most humane option for her was a peaceful and dignified release from her suffering. We pursued criminal charges against those responsible for her condition, leading to their convictions for cruelty to animals. To learn more, please see http://www.PETA.org/about/learn-about-peta/community-animal-project.aspx.

On another occasion, when a power-line transformer explosion burned a flock of starlings, PETA was the only agency to come to the birds' aid; if our trained technicians had not been ready to end these starlings' misery, the injured birds would have suffered in agony for days before finally succumbing to a painful death. We also provide free euthanasia services for local residents who have very sick, critically injured, or geriatric companions but can't afford to take them to a veterinarian. One family, lacking money for vet care and transportation, turned to us for help for their cat, who had barely crawled back home after being mauled by a pack of dogs. We were able to help by giving the cat a peaceful end to her intense pain.

The best way to save the lives of homeless animals is to reduce their numbers through spay/neuter programs, such as PETA's three mobile spay-and-neuter clinics, which bring low-cost and free alterations and other procedures to low-income neighborhoods (http://www.PETA.org/about/learn-about-peta/SNIP.aspx). Since starting our first mobile clinic in 2001, we have sterilized more than 81,000 animals, including more than 11,000 in 2011 alone.

Since every animal purchased from a pet store or breeder means that another homeless animal must die, adopting an animal from a shelter or rescue group is the only responsible way to bring a furry friend into your life (http://www.PETA.org/issues/companion-animals/pet-shops.aspx).

To learn more about what PETA is doing for companion animals and how you can help, please see the following websites:

* Save homeless animals: http://www.PETA.org/issues/companion-animals/spay-neuter.aspx
* More ways to help dogs and cats: http://www.PETA.org/issues/companion-animals/default.aspx
* Become an advocate for animals: http://www.PETA.org/action/default.aspx

Thanks again for writing and for your kind support of PETA. Please let me know if you have any further questions or concerns.

Kindly yours,

Erin Mattes
Membership Correspondent

-----Original Message-----


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

This kind of response does not surprise me. these people are use to people questioning them and they I'm sure would have a response for most anything that would come along.

Unfortunately so many people by into all the things they say, and unfortunately none of this is true


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh for ever loving Pete! DECEIPTFULLY NAMED CCF??? While that canned response might play well in the bastions of Leftwing Lala Land . . .theyre going to have to get a little more creative to pull a fast one over on people actually paying attention.

I've found, over my 48 years . . .that lies are told by those with skin in the game. The state of Virginia has no reason to lie about these hideous numbers, but PETA has EVERY reason to lie through their sorry teeth:

http://www.virginia.gov/vdacs_ar/cgi-bin/Vdacs_search.cgi?link_select=facility&form=fac_select&fac_num=157&year=2006


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry for the rant, but reading PETA's response sent me over the edge. It's time for a martini LOLound:


----------

